# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى الشعر والخواطر المنقوله >  >  محد حاس فيـني

## نور الهدايه

مـحـد حــاس فـيـنـي ....... ألـيــن الـمــوت يواتـيـنـي 
ويبـرد جسمـي الدافـي ....... وتتقـفـل كــل شراييـنـي 
ويسكت خافقـي المغـرم ....... وترحـم نفسـي مافينـي 
وتبـداء قصـة وفاتـي ....... بعـمـر ينـاهـز العشريـنـي 
وتجلـس أمــي بجنـبـي ....... وتمـسـح هـامـة جبيـنـي 
وتمر الناس من حولي ....... وتذرف الدمـع الغزيـري 
وكـل النـاس تذكرنـي ....... وتـذكـر شيـنـي وطييـبـي 
ويلفوني بكفن أبيض ....... ويرفعني خلاني ومحبينـي 
ويدخـل غرفتـي تركـي ....... يركـض يبـي يصحينـي 
يـقـول أحـمـد قــوم ....... أبـيـك تلاعـبـنـي وتسلـيـنـي 
أبـي نـرجـع زمــان راح ....... وابـيـك تفتـخـر فيـنـي 
أحمـد ليـه ساااكـت ....... يمـه أرجـوك جاوبينـي ..؟ 
وأكــون همـهـم الأول ....... بـعـد مــا كـانـوا ناسيـنـي 
ويرتفـع حيـل مـن شانـي ....... ويكـون الكـل يدارينـي 
ويضوي بالسما نجمي ....... والكـل يمدحنـي ويثنينـي 
وفجأه ..! ينطفي نوري ....... ويرجع الماضي سنيني 
وأقوم محتار من نومي ....... من حلم أسعدني وخلاني 
ارفــع بالسـمـاء راســي ....... أحـمـد رب العالـمـيـن

----------


## عفاف الهدى

حلو ما خطته اناملك اخوي

----------


## اسير الهوى

جميل مانقلتيه خيتي نور الهداية

سينقل للمنقول

----------


## نور الهدايه

مشكوره اختي على مروك

----------


## نور الهدايه

مشكور اخوي اسير الهوى على مروككككككككككككككككك

----------


## عبق الورد

با العكس يانور الهداية 
انا حاسة فيك يا قلبي

----------


## نور الهدايه

> با العكس يانور الهداية 
> انا حاسة فيك يا قلبي



 مشكوره اختي
يسلمووو
الله يحفظك من كل شراااااااا يارب

----------


## احلى ماخلق ربي

مشكووووووووورة خيتو نور الهداية
تحياتي....احلى ماخلق ربي

----------


## نور الهدايه

> مشكووووووووورة خيتو نور الهداية
> تحياتي....احلى ماخلق ربي



 مشكوره اختي 
يسلمووووو عالمرور

----------

